

New logo for Dropbox - enrmarc
http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_for_dropbox.php

======
pedalpete
I don't particularly like the solid blue, but I think the post is all wrong in
it's conclusion " It's just a bottomless box..." that is actually the right
metaphor for dropbox, so why would they change it?

